# Knipex



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't own them, but since it's Knipex, I have no doubts that it's a fine tool. What do they run? 40 bucks, I'd bet.


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ya they look sweet*

$31 at chadstoolbox


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont like molded grips but i like knipex, dont own any though


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I own a few knipex tools, and I am sure you wont be dissapointed.

~Matt


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

I have them and love them.:thumbsup:


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont have that exact one, I have m with dipped insulation. Im sure you'll like m.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Call Chad and tell him to honor his 15% guaranteed lower price, we will see if he is a man of his word or not.

http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-74-02-250-7402250-High-Leverage-Diagonal-Cutters_p_2292.html

http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-74-22-250-7422250-High-Leverage-Diagonal-Cutters_p_2302.html

If he does then the 74 02 250 should be $24.53 to you guys and the 74 22 250 should be $26.23.

JJ


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the same ones with the regular red grips. Love them! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Call Chad and tell him to honor his 15% guaranteed lower price, we will see if he is a man of his word or not.
> 
> http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-74-02-250-7402250-High-Leverage-Diagonal-Cutters_p_2292.html
> 
> ...




For what it's worth - I would much rather prefer to buy from AC than chads toolbox. I have dealt with AC and have nothing but good to say about their service and prices. The very next tool I need, I will go to AC due to the good service I got the last time.

I am in no way tied to AC supply, just an electrician with an opinion:thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I own a few knipex tools, and I am sure you wont be dissapointed.
> 
> ~Matt


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I would get the 8" pair instead.


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

Lz_69 said:


> I would get the 8" pair instead.


 Agreed. 10" ***** seem too long.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex 10 inch*

at 10" they will get deeper in things and cut easier...who sang the song "My big Ten Inch"?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Tulbox said:


> at 10" they will get deeper in things and cut easier...who sang the song "My big Ten Inch"?


 
Areosmith!:thumbsup:



What did I win?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> at 10" they will get deeper in things and cut easier...who sang the song "My big Ten Inch"?


And what was "My Big Ten Inch" in reference to?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> And what was "My Big Ten Inch" in reference to?


 Dunno, but I've got a 10" King D!ck. Using it only this morning. actually


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a pair of insulated dikes like these by knipex. pretty good i guess i dont use them much i use the ideal yellow handle dikes


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Dunno, but I've got a 10" King D!ck. Using it only this morning. actually




I suppose thats better than a 10" Queen Dlck. :blink:

~Matt


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The Big 10 Inch has nothing to do with what your dirty minds think


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

ohhhh, I get it; they're channies!

lol...


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Dunno, but I've got a 10" King D!ck. Using it only this morning. actually


 Then you woke up


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My Knipex diagonals are the red & yellow Insulated-grip 8" 74 06 200

Very good cutters. High leverage. Clean cut.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Knipex is top of the line. Anybody use thier linemans, i've been thinking about trying a pair.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

You're using a tool called King ****!!!??? It must be for home use at night


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Knipex is top of the line. Anybody use thier linemans, i've been thinking about trying a pair.


Yes.

I have the Insulated 09 08 240.

Be sure to get the -09 series, in either of 4 grip styles: red vinyl, blue/red cushion, red/yellow 1000V Insulated or red-dipped Insulated).

The -09 series are the 9 1/4" ones. They're called 'American-style' and are identical in size to Kleins.

And, as always with Knipex, excellent quality.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

im using the knipex "american style" pliers now they are comfortable n seem to be a little bit lighter which is always a plus


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think i'm going to have to try a pair.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Thanks guys, I think i'm going to have to try a pair.


I'd recommend the 09 02 240. I just bought them and LOVE them, they are the closest thing to the Klein Journeyman 2000 series, but the fit and finish is much better IMO.

$38 at Chad's Toolbox, can't beat that.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> I'd recommend the 09 02 240. I just bought them and LOVE them, they are the closest thing to the Klein Journeyman 2000 series, but the fit and finish is much better IMO.
> 
> $38 at Chad's Toolbox, can't beat that.


Do the handles stay on?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Do the handles stay on?


I've only used them for a short time, but they are solid from what i could tell. I also read other people say that the handles stay on.

FWIW, I was never bothered by the handles pulling off. A biker gave me the tip to use hairspray, that's what they use to keep the grips on their handlebars, it works pretty well.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

CharlieKelly said:


> I've only used them for a short time, but they are solid from what i could tell. I also read other people say that the handles stay on.
> 
> FWIW, I was never bothered by the handles pulling off. A biker gave me the tip to use hairspray, that's what they use to keep the grips on their handlebars, it works pretty well.


Hey Charlie. I see that you are new to the forum and I would personally like to say that you debate and argue like a true gentleman. Nothing gets out of hand or personal with you. Its a delighfull change that I wish more fellas in here would adopt. Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup: " You make me want to be a better poster.."


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Hey Charlie. I see that you are new to the forum and I would personally like to say that you debate and argue like a true gentleman. Nothing gets out oh hand or personal for you. Its a delighfull change that I wish more fellas in here would adopt. Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup: " You make me want to be a better poster.."


Wow, thanks for the kind words! :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> . Its a delighfull change that I wish more fellas in here would adopt.


 Yea, but that wouldnt be near as much fun as watching guys come to blows over ground up or ground down.:laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> I'd recommend the 09 02 240. I just bought them and LOVE them, they are the closest thing to the Klein Journeyman 2000 series, but the fit and finish is much better IMO.
> 
> $38 at Chad's Toolbox, can't beat that.


Unless you can find them locally, also compare AK Tools.
www.aktoolsonline.com
$29.75 red vinyl grip 09 01 240
$38.22 red/blue cushion 09 02 240
$43.99 red/yellow Insulated 09 08 240


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Unless you can find them locally, also compare AK Tools.
> www.aktoolsonline.com
> $29.75 red vinyl grip 09 01 240
> $38.22 red/blue cushion 09 02 240
> $43.99 red/yellow Insulated 09 08 240


Yup, the 09 02 240 are $38 there too. Either place is good.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have those sidecutters and the american style linesman and they both blow the klein tools out of the water. Never will purchase Klein again


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> $38 at Chad's Toolbox, can't beat that.


yeah you can

Knipex 09 02 240

JJ


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> yeah you can
> 
> Knipex 09 02 240
> 
> JJ


Why are the molded grip pliers cheaper than the dipped grip pliers?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Why are the molded grip pliers cheaper than the dipped grip pliers?


I have wondered that for ahwile now myself. We have never received a single complaint in almost 2 years from a Knipex order. So I do not think either comes off. If they do we have just never heard of it. I personally like the two tone look. But looks don't mean anything.

If you give me the part number for the dipped I will adjust our price. 

JJ


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> I have wondered that for ahwile now myself. We have never received a single complaint in almost 2 years from a Knipex order. So I do not think either comes off. If they do we have just never heard of it. I personally like the two tone look. But looks don't mean anything.
> 
> If you give me the part number for the dipped I will adjust our price.
> 
> JJ


Your PM box is full so I'll post what I think you were referring to, " Knipex 09 01 240 0901240 SBA High Leverage Combination Linesman Pliers "

While I like the two-tone color better as well, I generally prefer the feel of the dipped pliers. I love the curves.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> yeah you can (...beat Chads -added for clarification. bp)
> 
> Knipex 09 02 240
> 
> JJ


Oops. Didn't intend to disregard a site sponsor...

Oh, btw, the 12 12 06 Universal (semi-auto) Insulation Stripper is _*not*_ a Europe-only item.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Your PM box is full so I'll post what I think you were referring to, " Knipex 09 01 240 0901240 SBA High Leverage Combination Linesman Pliers "
> 
> While I like the two-tone color better as well, I generally prefer the feel of the dipped pliers. I love the curves.


I tried that "curves" arguement with my wife, when I was trying to get her in to some skin tight pants. :whistling2:

I adjusted it to the lowest price in the country. The margin is super low now, so there is no way to give any type of member discount :surrender:

Knipex 09 01 240

JJ


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Seems like Knipex is become a lot more popular than it used to be.


----------

